# It's Magic Maltese



## LAL (Jan 21, 2009)

Is anyone familiar with Tina Chermak and It's Magic Maltese? She has male puppies available and they are $800.00 each.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

She's a member here and very knowledgeable. I'm sure when she sees this thread, she'll respond to all your questions.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Wanted to bump and add she is an excellent breeder in my eyes and her babies are adorable!


----------

